# SaddleBack Homers for sale



## DAFNVA (Apr 26, 2013)

I have a Red, Opal Bar check, Khaki(severe dilute), black, and two black checks for sale. Will be ready to go Monday the 29th of July. all are 2013 hatches (May/June). All are mismarked - all 6 for 30.00 plus shipping/handling and box(s). I Have pictures at web site http://dalescoop.com .
Please email [email protected] OR CALL 757-718-5996.

Thank you,

Dale


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice looking saddles!


----------



## tiretrx (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice looking birds & I like your set-up too.


----------



## pinkyglory123 (Jun 28, 2013)

your set up is lovely-including gardens!


----------



## DAFNVA (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the comments folks, I had previously had Bantams, even though I thought they were easy to manage, just a few can be prolific, with my schedule became to much, so the two converted large dog houses had a set of nesting boxes in them already, the one in far back I built with three set of nesting boxes, and the chicken house had them plus I put a few more in there, - and I said if chickens did not work out , I would try the pigeons and it would be easy to convert. Although not entirely new to pigeons, its been about 20 years, I have never had Homing pigeons. Multiple various other breeds, but not homing. It has been a fun adventure so far. One hen I have ( not that this is big deal) but I had sold her and her mate - explained to the fella three times, what ever you do , do not let her out -guess who showed up for the morning feeding when I shook the can of nails- Mrs. Racer ( she flew about 50 miles from here in under 24 hours). I am going to put her with a nice blue bar to see if I can get some nice offspring. 

V/r

Dale


----------

